# SALTFORK



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Only been shore fishing spring spots for Saugeye in 
places I've had luck in the past. Got 3 15" - 19" in 6 trips.
About 2 hours in the morning I'll fan cast a area with a 1/4oz jig w/peral tail.
Had a few bass and a couple cat's but nothing over 17'.
Haven't be able to get the boat out yet. Been a ruff spring for me.
To many spring projects on my back to really get in normal spring swing.
Water looks good but this cold weather is a killer. Wind has been a chore
to deal with.


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

I have been waiting to Get on Salt Fork but I heard it’s way low. Hopefully next Weekend is a Go


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Fishon1546 said:


> I have been waiting to Get on Salt Fork but I heard it’s way low. Hopefully next Weekend is a Go


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

Fishon1546 said:


> I have been waiting to Get on Salt Fork but I heard it’s way low. Hopefully next Weekend is a Go


have not a problem launching a boat but it is a little low but its been lower


----------

